# Weird



## BettaBabe (Feb 23, 2005)

My betta was doing a wiggley thing with his whole body.Is this normal? :shock:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It could be, but I would need more info on what a "wiggley thing" is.


RC


----------



## BettaBabe (Feb 23, 2005)

He wiggled like a worm(not just his tail) wile slowly sinking but he only did it for a few seconds then he just acted normal


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds normal.


RC


----------

